# YUCK!!!!



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

did a track last night for the highway patrol. didn't find the guy and to make matters worse, about 4 hours later i noticed i had a tick in my arm. i freaked out a little bit. i'm not the greatest with bugs, especially when they've burrowed themselves in my flesh. i'd rather confront an armed badguy then have a bug digging his way into my body.

that was my first tick. hopefully my last. disgusting creatures...


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> that was my first tick. hopefully my last. disgusting creatures...


You're kidding me. Were you raised in a bubble?

Eat a teaspoon full of black pepper. Seriously. If the bite mark is still there in five hours, take a teaspoon of cayenne pepper. Staves off tick meglomalisia better than the cycle of shots you'll need.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> You're kidding me. Were you raised in a bubble?


I must've been, too. Thank God.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I had and continue to have relatively good hygiene in my life...ticks are pretty damn common if you walk through woods. Did you smoke them all out of California or something?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

You guys are wuss, when I was a kid living in the country, I used to pull the tick out of my dogs and squeeze on one end with my fingers and the blood will squirk out the other end, that is how I killed them, I am very good at it, never ever gets blood in my fingers


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> better than the cycle of shots you'll need.


no shots. i had a tetnus (sp?) about two years ago. they just said to watch for any redness/rash and i'd be good to go...


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > better than the cycle of shots you'll need.
> ...


I would call your doctor right now and ask about genital meglomalisia. Nothing to do with tetanus.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Down South we called this "nutter butter."


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Your search - genital meglomalisia - did not match any documents.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Your search - genital meglomalisia - did not match any documents.


Don't know if I'm spelling it right. Like I said, we called it something different that described the symptoms (other than the intense pain) pretty well. Just not the nicest name in the world. Sets in about 36 hours after the initial bite...if the tick that bit you was dark with some coloration on its back, good chance you will join the "butter club."

That's why I'm saying eat some pepper now, it will make the bed rest shorter.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

do you mean lyme disease Woody?

Remove a thick on yourself just you would do on a dog. Be sure the thick head comes out :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Tim Martens said:
> 
> 
> > Your search - genital meglomalisia - did not match any documents.
> ...


it was definately dark. didn't see any coloration on it's back. when he took it out and squeezed it, no blood came out of the little SOB, so he hadn't gotten into my blood system yet.

i only see a small dot now where the bite was. it's still a little sore. that's about it...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Genital megawhat!? What is it? Sounds weird.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> do you mean lyme disease Woody?
> 
> Remove a thick on yourself just you would do on a dog. Be sure the thick head comes out :wink:


No, not lyme disease. Though that is a problem up here in MN. Basically a North American-wide thing for Caucasian males, tick bites that transmit this infection that goes straight to one's genitals, causing a big mess and intense, crippling pain.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

as far as the dog...i dropped him off at the vet and he is getting examined, dipped in flea/tick bath and washed then smothered in anti tick goo. he should be good to go. i thought i was till woody brought up nutter butter...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I had and continue to have relatively good hygiene in my life...ticks are pretty damn common if you walk through woods. Did you smoke them all out of California or something?


Good hygiene with ticks is long pants tucked into hiking boots and long-sleeve t-shirts.

Naw, I am sure they tried, but California is loaded with 'em.

I grew up in New England, also loaded with 'em.

I've been lucky.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

We also called it "rabies scabies" because instead of foaming at the mouth you're foaming at the...well, you know.

It's not a big deal. The pain goes away after two weeks, the swelling and smelly discharge after five. That's why I'm saying eat some pepper, it will reduce that cycle of shots during that five weeks by a good week.


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Good hygiene with ticks is long pants tucked into hiking boots and long-sleeve t-shirts.


Moral of the storal, if you want to avoid nutter butter, always use protection.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Simon Mellick said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > Good hygiene with ticks is long pants tucked into hiking boots and long-sleeve t-shirts.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Simon Mellick said:


> Moral of the storal, if you want to avoid nutter butter, always use protection.


They never tell you this stuff in school, you know?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody, are you sure you're not pulling our legs with this genital meglomalisia stuff? The only thing I could find about genitals and ticks was that you should check the area around the genitals after being out in the woods or whatever, to make sure no ticks had attached there. No tick-related diseases said anything at all about the genitals. 

So what the crap are you talking about, Woody?! :lol:


----------



## Dave Curtis (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm with Woody on this one. Up here in Minnesota it's a bad deal.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

It is spreading quickly out from the South and Midwest, to Dave's point. This past deer season was a mess...public restrooms were disgusting. Deer loved it because it is hard to aim a gun when you are rolling around in the woods screaming in pain.

Kristen, NEVER inspect one's own genitals. First rule of tick club.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tim, are you planning on having more children?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Tim, are you planning on having more children?


Old wives' tale. Sterility is not common unless you get it in your eyes. Then it will get in your spine, and tah-dah, thalidomide baby.

I wore gloves when I had my infection in high school.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had an infection when I was in the service and..........errrr......nevermind. No ticks involved then.  JKN, HONEST!  :wink: 
I can get covered with those things in the middle of winter. All kinds of crawlys down in a winter den.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You guys ain't right ...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

So I called the doctor and asked him what I needed to do. The doctor said, you have to suck out the poison. when I went back to the person that was bitten, he asked "what did the doctor say". I promply responded, Doctor said you were gonna die.

Tim, I really have to ask though, with all this fuss over a tick (is this really your first tick as a dog handler) who takes the spiders out of the bath tub?

DFrost


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Hey Tim...Thanks for sharing. It shows you're not ashamed to show the "inner you". I'm very glad for all the folks you're protecting. You're someone that will overcome your deep fears, and still keep on tickin'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

AND I agree 100%! Leeches, ticks ---- big yuck factor for me too.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

interesting question david. until recently, spiders were an issue for me. if i could see one, it would give me the willies, however, i would be the first one to crawl under a house looking for whatever (person, dope, etc). it was kind of an ostrich thing (if i can't see them i didn't have anything to worry about). recently (last couple years), i've gotten much better with spiders. that was an adult onset thing. i never really remember having issues with spiders when i was young. 

it didn't help at the hospital (where my sgt. told me to go to get it removed) that every nurse that went by gave that look like "EW DISGUSTING". 

it was cold last night. but running around on that track got me hot so about 2/3 of the way through, i rolled my sleeves up. i'm sure that's where i got in trouble.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim, I have the same problem with roaches. I have hated them ever since I found out they were responsible for anal europhagic mesonoma.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Tim, I have the same problem with roaches. I have hated them ever since I found out they were responsible for anal europhagic mesonoma.


You go to your room, young man!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I just catch roaches up n send em to my neighbors house accross the street :lol: You think I'm kidding? Nuh uh, I'll happily walk my ass over there n dump it on their lawn. Maybe the roach will find their sons cocaine stash or something. Ofcourse he'd probably still snort it because he's as dumb as a brick, someone had him convinced that they sold him cocaine that "regenerates damaged brain cells" :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I just catch roaches up n send em to my neighbors house accross the street :lol: You think I'm kidding? Nuh uh, I'll happily walk my ass over there n dump it on their lawn. Maybe the roach will find their sons cocaine stash or something. Ofcourse he'd probably still snort it because he's as dumb as a brick, someone had him convinced that they sold him cocaine that "regenerates damaged brain cells" :roll:


OMG! :lol: :lol: #-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Woody, Woody, Woody...you had me going, & by the looks of the posts I'm not the only one. I don't know how you are going to top this one come April Fools, but I bet it will be funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I just catch roaches up n send em to my neighbors house accross the street :lol: You think I'm kidding? Nuh uh, I'll happily walk my ass over there n dump it on their lawn. Maybe the roach will find their sons cocaine stash or something. Ofcourse he'd probably still snort it because he's as dumb as a brick, someone had him convinced that they sold him cocaine that "regenerates damaged brain cells" :roll:


I have a vivid mental picture of a single-file march of roaches across the street, herded by Lyka and Cujo, who nip at their heels to keep them in order.

If roaches have heels.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

nvm. that didn't come out like i had planned. lack of sleep is a b!tch...


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Kristen, NEVER inspect one's own genitals. First rule of tick club.


I know I wanted our last sticky used for jeff's post on sport training, but I've changed my mind...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> ok, i get it. very clever woody. this is a mostly urban area and i don't hunt so ticks are not something that appear in my world on a daily basis. you know it would be like me making up something about running water or homes that don't have wheels to you...


.... or the frozen tundra to the north, where Woody lives.......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Simon Mellick said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Kristen, NEVER inspect one's own genitals. First rule of tick club.
> ...


Yes. Priorities, folks........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Urban critters;
Alley poodles = rats
City crickets = roaches
Building character = playing hide-n-go seek in the ash pits while a rat is sniffing your elbow.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Susan, I am just happy to know that both Kristen's and Tim's respective spouses will be looking at their computer's browsing history and see Google searches for terms like "GENITAL MEGLOMALISIMA" and "NUTTER BUTTER" and "TICK BITES." Should make for interesting pillow talk.

My work here is done.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

important and valuable moderator "work" it is...


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Ouch! My side hurts from LOL!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, no no, I did it from work! :lol: :lol: I KNEW you had to be joking!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I know that about half of what Woody is saying isn't true BUT there is alot of truth in the inspection part and the rash. What he said about the color on the ticks back is NOT correct, it's the ticks that is solid colored backs. Those are the ones you have to pay close attention to when you or someone removes them. Also they are a lot like mice, if you find one there will be another some where else.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I know that about half of what Woody is saying isn't true


You are being far too generous.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, it isn't always safe to let someone else do the inspection either. My husband had a tick kinda well, ah, under ah, well you know somewhere that is hard to look yourself without a mirror. When I saw it I paniced and just jerked is off....the head was still embedded.....took months for the festered place to clear up. He's never asked me to remove bugs anymore  .

.......so Tim, from all the stories it coulda been alot worse! Guess from now on you'll just have to douse yourself with Skin so Soft. :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim, it's just a tic, lol. In CT if you walk in the woods or high grass you check for tics when you walk out, no biggie. I think Woody's messin with you a little. Did you really get medical attention for a tic on you?

AL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie!      
Nice thing about a tick is you can see it to remove it. Now them dern chiggers are something else. HUGE PITAs.
All the possbilities from chiggers are something you'd have to ask Woody about.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, Debbie was talking about a place or location the tic was in. Not that it couldn't be seen. I'm with you Bob, Debbie


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Tim, it's just a tic, lol. In CT if you walk in the woods or high grass you check for tics when you walk out, no biggie. I think Woody's messin with you a little. Did you really get medical attention for a tic on you?
> 
> AL


when the sergeant tells you to goto the hospital, you go. it wasn't a big deal. they gave me the choice of a local or a general anesthetic for the extraction. i just chose the local. it took a while though. they had a hard time finding enough IV bags of my blood type, just in case (i'm AB negative). the interesting thing was that the surgery channel was there and filmed the whole thing. they said it would air sometime in june...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Al Curbow said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, it's just a tic, lol. In CT if you walk in the woods or high grass you check for tics when you walk out, no biggie. I think Woody's messin with you a little. Did you really get medical attention for a tic on you?
> ...


Waaaaaait a minute............


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Also they are a lot like mice, if you find one there will be another some where else.


At least they're not like cockroaches... if you see one you know there's about 50 more hiding in your walls.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Tim, Al, David, them dang Lyda boys, Woody...specially Woody...plus it would do the girls NO harm...you guys NEED to meet some REAL bugs, like the ones that crawl up the genital meglomalisia AND/OR the anal europhagic mesonoma. Those bugs increase the pucker factor by 1,000,000 %...minimum guaranteed. We ran some tests on imported Brits. It's a well known fact that their natural pucker factor is abnormally high. Exposure to these bugs can cause adverse effects on the "Depends" sales figures though, so if you're a shareholder DO NOT PROMOTE THIS EXPOSURE.

We're currently searching for peers to review this, so it can be published in JAMA. The unavailability of peers - for this purpose - really ticks me off.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Just to throw a little useful information into this roiling pot, chiggers can be killed off by a generous application of Deep Heet!



_ information accidentally stumbled upon when I was desperately trying everything in the medicine cabinet trying to stave off cutting my legs off to stop the itching!_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> Just to throw a little useful information into this roiling pot, chiggers can be killed off by a generous application of Deep Heet!
> 
> 
> 
> _ information accidentally stumbled upon when I was desperately trying everything in the medicine cabinet trying to stave off cutting my legs off to stop the itching!_


Killed off or itch relief? Or both? I ask because Absorbine Junior, another old muscle-warmth thing, also worked well on bug itches (also discovered in desperation in a New Hampshire cabin).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Becky Shilling said:
> 
> 
> > Just to throw a little useful information into this roiling pot, chiggers can be killed off by a generous application of Deep Heet!
> ...


I've gone so far as to scratch myself raw from chiggers then pour on alchohol, acetone, you name it. Still haven't found any way to stop the dern itching. I'd rather have poison ivy.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok i'll "bite", what the hell is a chigger? I hate to ask a serious bug question with Woody out there............. :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Al, here's a chigger. Debbie tried to remove one of these from her husband once with an ice pick and some tweezers; they are not on speaking terms anymore.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_mite


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Al, Chiggers are commonly called "red bugs" where I live. Getting into a batch of those requires several people pickin on you to remove them all! Yea, the alcohol is a real killer!!!

Ya know Woody, I didn't think about the ice pick for removal of embedded tick heads.....that's a thought! Of course, I'll have to keep it hidden up my sleeve til time to use it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

does Deep Heet &/or Absorbine jr work to stop the itch, or to kill the little boogers? or both? i'm always on the lookout for the cheapest/best alternative...

we got some stuff from the drugstore called "Chigarid", ingredients: 2.8% camphor, 1.5% phenol, 0.5% menthol, also collodion (whatever that is) and oil of eucalyptus. it worked for both the itch and killing the bugs, but it's a tiny bottle 0.5 fl oz. and i don't remember what it cost...


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

ann freier said:


> does Deep Heet &/or Absorbine jr work to stop the itch, or to kill the little boogers? or both? i'm always on the lookout for the cheapest/best alternative...
> 
> we got some stuff from the drugstore called "Chigarid", ingredients: 2.8% camphor, 1.5% phenol, 0.5% menthol, also collodion (whatever that is) and oil of eucalyptus. it worked for both the itch and killing the bugs, but it's a tiny bottle 0.5 fl oz. and i don't remember what it cost...


you can use clear fingernail polish, it smothers them after it sets.


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

You guys kick ass; that was the funniest set of posts I've seen for a long time. I nearly wet my drawers stifling my laughter, also nearly drowned my keyboard.

Keep it up,


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing funny about this affliction, Jennifer. It's real and it's here to stay. Like those killer African bees.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing funny about chiggers in the nether regions. I was once kept at the hospital for 3 days due to infection. I was so badly eaten by chiggers the doctor took mercy on me and knocked me out for 12 hours. The first sound sleep I had in 3 days. Soft ball sized, uhhh, well nether regions, ha ha. I honestly thought I was going to lose my mind. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Selena! Is it true what David said that you can get chiggers in the Netherla.......errrr.... Never mind!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey Selena! Is it true what David said that you can get chiggers in the Netherla.......errrr.... Never mind!


He said in his Roseanne Roseannadana voice.........


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ohhhh, well that's very different, never mind.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Ohhhh, well that's very different, never mind.
> 
> DFrost



I read that and totally heard Gilda Radner:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i LOVE the original SNL!!!! does anyone know of anyplace to get like the first 10/15 years of the show on DVD?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I read that and totally heard Gilda Radner:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


One of my favorites; What's this I hear about endangered feces??? Why who ever heard of such a thing.

DFrost


----------

